
Are we traveling in a police state? - jedwhite
http://www.elliott.org/the-navigator/are-we-traveling-in-a-police-state/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+elliottorg+%28Elliott%29
======
ck2
I'm surprised they didn't mention this:

[http://cs.trains.com/TRCCS/forums/p/188504/2059127.aspx#2059...](http://cs.trains.com/TRCCS/forums/p/188504/2059127.aspx#2059120)

Few people realize the TSA is randomly searching people at bus stations, train
stations and closing bridges for car searches now. There is zero effectiveness
to this tactic which is even named to demonstrate their point that it's "just
for show" (theater) _visible intermodal protection_.

It's almost like they are testing the waters to see how far they can go before
someone says something.

When exactly is mainstream news going to start covering these events?

~~~
JunkDNA
Came here to say just that. I watched them handcuff a guy who tried to get out
of line at the Amtrak station in Philly. They had a K9 unit there sniffing
bags and the dog decided his McDonald's bag was especially interesting. He
left the line and tried to discard it, at which time the agents went ape and
threw him on a table and cuffed him. These agents were wearing body armor and
carrying firearms, so I suspect they were Amtrak police, not TSA. There is a
high likelihood I'll be searched one afternoon on my way home from work, since
they do about 1 out of 10 people.

------
wil2k
Yes

And why is it possible?

Because the whole thing regarding to the state, laws and your rights, etc.
goes waay deeper that most people know.

That's why power can be abused.

Summarized:

Freedom - The NAME Game <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAeqwGPe-y0>

More elaborate:

Choosing Freedom:

(intro)
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J9gRNPWf6s&playnext=1...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J9gRNPWf6s&playnext=1&list=PL09010AA5935064C2)

(actual) <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szOXoSmq3ZI>
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxq2WPMh3Q4>
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eSxizdBNG4>
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QlixCmNrJI>
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZ4dDem5xTI>

(England) Magistrate fails to prove Juristiction - Freeman Dismisses case.pt.1
& 2 <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hj7yaqBFCh0>
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fkn6itUI4yA>

------
phlux
yes.

